
San Francisco YC donation to defeat homeless prevention measure - gd2
https://twitter.com/OurHomeSF/status/1055106263829245952
======
rossdavidh
From SF Mayor London Breed: "It does not include a detailed spending plan for
the $300M in taxes it seeks to add, nor regular audits of that money, nor
adequate public oversight over how it’s spent.

Our homelessness spending has increased dramatically in recent years with no
discernible improvement in conditions. Before we double the tax bill
overnight, San Franciscans deserve accountability for the money they are
already paying."

Full text here: [https://medium.com/@LondonBreed/statement-from-mayor-
london-...](https://medium.com/@LondonBreed/statement-from-mayor-london-breed-
opposing-proposition-c-cb0d17cbb730)

------
pucallpa
"A yes vote is a vote in favor of authorizing the city and county of San
Francisco to fund housing and homelessness services by taxing certain
businesses at the following rates: 0.175 percent to 0.69 percent on gross
receipts for businesses with over $50 million in gross annual receipts, or 1.5
percent of payroll expenses for certain businesses with over $1 billion in
gross annual receipts and administrative offices in San Francisco. A no vote
is a vote against authorizing the city and county of San Francisco to tax
businesses at the above rates to fund housing and homelessness services."

we should at least have the money to address the symptoms if we cannot fix the
problem.

it's definitely sad to see paulg's stance on this; it just shows where his
values are .

~~~
Kalium
> we should at least have the money to address the symptoms if we cannot fix
> the problem.

It may be worth mentioning that there's already a budget a at work
approximately equal to the $300 million prop C is expected to raise. So while
there are many, _many_ problems with this whole scenario, it's possible that
there being no money to address the symptoms at hand might not be among them.

------
beaconstudios
before everyone dives on the "PG hates the homeless!" bandwagon - consider
that perhaps there are other reasons to oppose this bill? There can be many
reasons to oppose a piece of legislation beyond simply being opposed to its
stated intent.

~~~
angrow
Sure, they don't hate the idea of helping houseless people, they just hate the
idea of that help being legally prioritized over their RoI.

~~~
aeriklawson
That's bullshit criticism.

------
eindiran
This knee jerk reaction of claiming that Paul Graham is somehow greedy or
against the homeless is disappointing. That London Breed, who ran for SF mayor
on the premise of trying to fix homelessness, is opposed to Prop C is very
telling.

Before San Francisco decides to spend more money per homeless person, I think
we should figure out why SF is already spending so much more money per
homeless person that cities like LA and New York. Just adding more money to
the pot with little oversight to how it is spent doesn't seem like a good
solution at all.

------
aeriklawson
Sensationalist headline linking to a blatantly biased source - how about some
fair discussion of the legislation instead?

------
gd2
saw this tweet this morning.

Text Good morning to everyone except @paulg, co-founder of @ycombinator, who
just donated $150K to defeat a measure that will prevent 7,000 households from
homelessness through eviction defense services & rental assistance.

------
rezistik
Disgraceful. I'd like to believe many of Paul Gs opinions go against the
incubator he founded but wow.

~~~
zephyrnh
I don't know what I'm voting on this yet, but it's certainly not a simple
matter, and there are many smart and compassionate people who don't support
the measure. Here are the mayor's thoughts on homelessness
([https://medium.com/@LondonBreed/a-bold-approach-to-
homelessn...](https://medium.com/@LondonBreed/a-bold-approach-to-
homelessness-a42121dc586c)) and why they oppose the measure
([https://medium.com/@LondonBreed/statement-from-mayor-
london-...](https://medium.com/@LondonBreed/statement-from-mayor-london-breed-
opposing-proposition-c-cb0d17cbb730)) As I mentioned I don't know which side
I'm on yet, but to just lash out at someone who opposes the measure as
"disgraceful" means you're either uninformed or unwilling to consider other
reasonable perspectives as legitimate. Either way, you can do better

